
Show HN: Terraform Cloud Costs for Devs in Pull Request via .tf File Changes - hkh
https://github.com/aliscott/infracost
======
nevon
Love the idea. I see that the Terraform parser looks like it's pretty isolated
from the rest of the code. Would it be reasonably possible to generate a
generic plan from something else (such as a CloudFormation changeset in my
case) rather than tying it directly to Terraform?

~~~
hkh
Hey! Thanks :) We are planning on adding other IaC tools too! I've made an
issue for CF, which others would you prioritize? Cheers!

